#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-23
<vkkr> laba diena
<a931bw> hi :)
<a931bw> nelabai man gentoo patiko
<a931bw> viskas buvo ok iki pirmo world'o perkompiliavimo
<a931bw> nes panorejau Gnome vietoj kde pastatit
<a931bw> ten buvo kose su USE
<a931bw> grizau prie Debian'o vel
<vkkr> nesistebiu ;-)
<a931bw> yep, man per sunku tas gentoo
<a931bw> su debian lengviau :)
<psichas> vkkr sweikas :)
<vkkr> o
<vkkr> susitaupei ant interneto?
<psichas> nejuokauk :D ateidavau cia karts nuo karto bet budavo mazai zmoniu tai vel iseidavau :)
<vkkr> tai kas geresnio?
<psichas> matau daug nepazystamu nicku :) nu nieko gero, va su fc sedziu baisi netvarka viska reikia apsidelioti atnaujinti :D veikia siaip puikiai :) kaip ir palieku :P o tu ka gero ?
<vkkr> kaip ir visad
<vkkr> viskas gerai
<psichas> aisku, sita metei rukyt? :D
<vkkr> jo
<psichas> kiek jau laiko taip blaivas? :D
<vkkr> keli mėn
<psichas> nu kad jau tai madoj kazkaip mesti :P itariu po 10m bus mada vel pypkute :D
<psichas> a931bw, senai tu cia ? :)
<a931bw> pora dienu
<psichas> rimtai? :P
<a931bw> na, gal savaite kazkur
<psichas> tai grizai prie debiano :) kas cia tau gero? :D
<a931bw> #debian-lt sedi vienas zmogus(as)
<psichas> tai tu ? :D
<a931bw> ir daugelis daliku kurie tinka ubuntu tinka ir debian'ui
<psichas> oho koks pastebejimas :)
<a931bw> pats klausiai ko man gero #ubuntu :)
<a931bw> vkkr, gi gentoo naudoja, bet cia sedi :D
<psichas> nu joa pastebejau :) kiek tau metu, baigei univera ?
 * mgedmin džiaugiasi, radęs indicator-multiload 
<a931bw> 14, mokausi.
<psichas> kaip juokinga :D
<a931bw> kas juokingo?
<psichas> apie vkkr kaip sakei :P
<psichas> nelysk prie jo jis piktas gi neruko :P
<a931bw> man'us irgi neruko?
<psichas> ka as zinau :)
<psichas> 14 metis kiek per jaunas ant ubuntu nemanai? :D
<a931bw> kodel?
<a931bw> naudojau gentoo ir arch :P
<a931bw> mano pirmas ubuntu buvo 7.04
<psichas> eik geriau i kase pametyti :D
<a931bw> losiu futbola, miesto komandoi
<a931bw> laisva laika organizuot moku
<a931bw> :P
<psichas> aisku :) tai kaip cia isejo kad su linuksais draugauji? :)
<a931bw> nusipirkau nauja kompa, su Hardware problema
<a931bw> Taip pradejau dometis, poto supratau kad Windows'e daug su situo nepadarisiu nes zaidimai neveike
<a931bw> taip pabandziau ubuntu
<a931bw> patiko
<psichas> aisku :)
<psichas> o kompa neisejo pataisyti?
<a931bw> isejo
<a931bw> nauja vaizdo korta nusipirkau
<psichas> nu matai :)
<psichas> tai kiek kompu turi  ar tam paciame laikai ir windows? :)
<a931bw> dabar turiu 2 kompus
<a931bw> vienas Desktopas ir vienas laptopas
<a931bw> Laptopas yra mano
<a931bw> ir turi tik Linuxus
<a931bw> Desktopa naudoja seima ir ten WinXP
<a931bw> naudoju tik Laptopa
<psichas> mmm :)
<psichas> kiek disko talpos tam laptope? :)
<a931bw> 320
<psichas> mm:) jau ten buciau sukises ubuntu windows ir dar kokia :D nu priklauso nuo kokie to kompo resursai :)
<a931bw>  4gb ramu, Intel Core2Duo  processorius
<a931bw> 4ghz
<a931bw> na ir Nvidia GPU
<psichas> geras dalykelis :)
<psichas> bandyciau kurti kelias os i laptopa :) jau dvi tai minimum guletu :)
<a931bw> Pas mane Win7 ir Haiku yra
<a931bw> ne dual boot'e
<a931bw> bet VirtualBoxe
<a931bw> Paleidziu atskiruose X'ose
<a931bw> ir visai neblogai atrodo
<psichas> aisku :)
<psichas> kiekvienam savo :D
<a931bw> Beje Laptope bandziau Win7
<a931bw> nelagina, bet buna kad tiesiog pastringa
<psichas> turejo vezti :)
<a931bw> keleta kartu per diena
<a931bw> ir tiesiog nelabai patiko win7
<a931bw> truko man geros consoles :)
<psichas> windows xp susideciau :DD ir linux kokia tau minimum i laptopas visokimes poreikiams :P ir pazaisti ir padraugauti su linux :P
<a931bw> nemegstu zaist
<a931bw> o kai norisi
<a931bw> Steam'as puikiai veikia per wine
<psichas> nu ne zaidimuose esme :P esme kad kieusus laiko microsoft :DDD
<psichas> vis reikia kad butent su win reikia koki darbeli daryt :D
<a931bw> pvz?
<psichas> kokiu pvz?
<psichas> :D
<a931bw> koki darbeli su WIN?
<vkkr> psichas: tai ką jau su win darai?
<a931bw> kurio negalima LIN :P
<psichas> nu esme ta kad tarkim mokykloj sedi mokiniai ir bruzina windoze o tu ka su ubuntu sedi pamokoj :P issitruktum ir tu windoze :P nereik cia sakotis :P
<vkkr> kliedi
<vkkr> ;-)
<psichas> kas cia kliedi ? :D
<psichas> as geriau zinau :P
<vkkr> ką žinai?
<a931bw> as savo laptopa i mokikla nesioju kartais
<a931bw> VIska ka reik per info darau su linuxu
<a931bw> ir greiciau gaunasi
<psichas> nu ir puiku :P as taip nedaryciau realiai :P jei kompas tai jis turi galeti bent jau windowsus vesti ! :D
<vkkr> kam tau tie windowsai tu pasakyk ;-)
<psichas> viskam :D ko linux neturetu daryti :P
<mgedmin> jei labai reikia windowsų, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<psichas> :DD
<a931bw> +1
<psichas> einu gal pamiegoti ar ka :D
<vkkr> tai kad jis nežino kam jam tie windowsai
<a931bw> Windows'ai turi Photoshopa
<mgedmin> kad kambarius išvėdinti galima būtų :)
<a931bw> bet jis kainuoja 1k$
<psichas> nu kainuoja? :D
<psichas> nejuokink :P
<psichas> senus dlaina :P
<a931bw> psichas
<a931bw> nemgstu as piratint
<psichas> tipo neturi ne senu windowsu?
<psichas> :)
<vkkr> o dar vienas
<a931bw> Win7 turiu
<vkkr> ;-))
<a931bw> bet jie legalus
<psichas> bet? :D sakyk ir :D
<psichas> cia gerai :P
<a931bw> gal kas mate Skyline filma?
<a931bw> db ziuriu ir girdziu 30 seconds to mars melodija
<a931bw> pamaniau playeris isijunge
<a931bw> spaudziu PLAY:PAUSE migtuka
<a931bw> ir ta pati melodija bet is vidurio pradeda grot :D
 * psichas galvoja ar galvoja gerai ... :P
<a931bw> as negaliu sugalvot, kam man reikia windows'u
<vkkr> aš tai žinau
<vkkr> ;-)
 * mgedmin galėtų išvardinti visus use-case'us per paskutinius N >= 5 metus
<mgedmin> web puslapių testavimas su MSIE 6 (aieeek!)
<mgedmin> žaidimai
<mgedmin> mokesčių deklaracijos (kai dar webinės versijos nebuvo)
<mgedmin> viskas
<a931bw> mgedmin, as kazkada staciau ie6 per wine
<mgedmin> aha, ie6 per wine nesuveikė
<vkkr> man tik žaidimui
<a931bw> man veike
<mgedmin> ten problemos kitokios nei tikrame ie
<mgedmin> wine savo controlus pakiša
<a931bw> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<psichas> joa ... nebent jus kompa turit tik savo asmieniems tikslams .. tada viskas ok, linux puiku, koki zaidimuka pasileidziat kur ka nuveikiat ir viskas... kartias geriau neiti aplinkeliu o tiesiog tiesiu ir lengvu keliu, o jus cia virtualus visokius siulot ... :P wine :D jis tik emuliatorius, neatstoja windows, jei dedi virtual tai kazkaip nepatogu bent man :P nu zodziu pasakiau savo nuomone ... :D
<a931bw> ...
<vkkr> tai tu pasakyk kam tau windowsai
<a931bw> WINE, WINE IS NOT EMULATOR
<a931bw> :D
<vkkr> tu net to nesugebi sugalvot
<vkkr> ;-))
<psichas> dabar tikrai nesugalvoju ... :)
<a931bw> matai
<psichas> bet kai jau prireikia tai prireikia
<vkkr> pvz kam?
<a931bw> psichas: when there is a shell, there is a way
<psichas> duosiu paprasta minti :D jei linux tinka viskam, kodel nesukilom pries m$ ir nepaemem tiesiog linbux, ir pigiau ir geriau nei kainuotu ta os, ir plius gi labai gera :) jus painiojat,viska :D
<a931bw> psichas
<a931bw> marketingas
<a931bw> black marketingas
<a931bw> Microsoft labai
<a931bw> LABAI daug investuoja i marketinga
<psichas> man tai ne priezastis :P
<a931bw> Red Hat Investavo i Enterprise sriti, lie lideriai dabar
<psichas> kinija nuo google atsiskyrti sugebejo :P
<psichas> o cia nuo micro hello irgi imanoma :P
<a931bw> Linux lideriai serveriose
<a931bw> Windows lideriai Deskopose
<vkkr> ne linux
<vkkr> o bsd
<vkkr> ;-)
<a931bw> va tik nereikia :
<a931bw> linux > bsd :P
<vkkr> nejuokink
<vkkr> tai ką turi bsd niekad neturės linux
<psichas> kariaujam ziuriu :DDD
<psichas> to ka windows turi netures linux :D
<psichas> gerai vkkr sakai :P
<a931bw> aha
<a931bw> win32 niekada linux'e nebus
<a931bw> ir gerai
<a931bw> :D
<psichas> pastebiu tik va kad windows ima si bei ta is linuxu :)
<vkkr> ką?
<a931bw> ir BSOD niekada linuxe nebus
<a931bw> vkkr
<a931bw> paziurek kde4
<a931bw> ir Win7
<a931bw> pamatisi panasumus UI :)
<vkkr> a931bw: tai tu pažiūrėk macos
<a931bw> o kde anksciau padare
<vkkr> ;-)))
<a931bw> zn
<vkkr> tai ką?
<a931bw> bet yra tokie dalikai kaip window span
<a931bw> snap*
<a931bw> is kde i win7 perejo
<vkkr> aš apie kde nieko gero pasakyt negaliu
<vkkr> todėl nekomentuosiu ;-)
<a931bw> kodel?
<vkkr> 2x resursų už windows ima
<vkkr> daugiau
<a931bw> zinok ne
<vkkr> ir dar kreivai veikia
<a931bw> jeigu OpenGL pakeist i Xrenderer
<a931bw> isjungt Vsync
<vkkr> priedo nepatogu
<a931bw> visai nedaug yma
<a931bw> pats taip maniau
<vkkr> ir negražu
<vkkr> ;-)
<a931bw> gan grazu :P
<a931bw> bet man nieko grazesnio uz fluxbox'a nera
<psichas> ramiai :D kokia prasme cia ginciotis :D
<vkkr> fluxbox'ą?
<a931bw> aha
<psichas> openbox :)
<vkkr> bet kuris tiling wm?
<vkkr> ;-)
<a931bw> F.U :P
<a931bw> Flux rullezz
<a931bw> ir is jo galima Tiling WM padarit
<vkkr> be to
<Brs^_> kiek znau tai free bsd geresni, kiek turiu info, tai pagrindiniai policijos ir banku serveriai pastatyti  su BSD sistema, ir ne ta nemokama, bet kuri kastuoja ~2k
<vkkr> jau net openbox yra geriau
<vkkr> ;-)
<psichas> negaliu klausytis :D einu lauk :D
<vkkr> visi padoresni serveriai stovi ant bsd
<a931bw> kr4
<a931bw> Stipriausias Arguentas yra: Why nto?
<a931bw> s/nto/not
<vkkr> ?
<ReekenX> Sveiki. Gal kas žinot ar įmanoma užloginti visas pasileidusias ar vykdomas programas linux'e kaip nors "pigiai" (be resursų ryjimo didelio)? Kartais blyn startuoja kažkokia programa systray, kurios neįžiūriu ikonos, nežinau kada ją instaliavau, ir nesuprantu kas kiek jinai laiko pasileidžia.... Sucks....
<ReekenX> O ikonoje matau, kad ten baltas lapas su tekstais jame. Bet tikrai ne open office ar pan :/.
<ReekenX> Netas3k: dw ištiesk pagalbos ranką man :D
<Netas3k> esu :)
<Netas3k> palauk perskaitysiu tavo problema :D
<Netas3k> hm nelabai suprantu as tos tavo problemos :(
<ReekenX> Kurmi ir nufotkint negaliu, nes PRINT nespėja pagauti kai pasirodo ikona.... Hrr....
<ReekenX> Kas kažkiek laiko, ne reguliariai, pasirodo ikona prie systray, ir išsijungia. Man reikia išsiaiškinti kas ten tokio...
<a931bw> KDE?
<ReekenX> a931bw: Jo, iš kur žinai?
<a931bw> tai, reiskia ten kazkoks notification turbut
<a931bw> gal muzikai Amarok naudoji?
<ReekenX> Ne, išinstaliavęs. Notification'ai gerai veikia. Yra kita ikona, ir ją paspaudus visus notification'us rodo. Tad ši dalis veikia gerai...
<ReekenX> Gal galima kažkaip `top` visą output'ą saugoti?
<a931bw> hmm
<ReekenX> Nerandu `man`'e kaip tai padaryti :/
<a931bw> top >> top.output
<ReekenX> a931bw: Bet ar ten visą output'ą išsaugos į failą? Man atrodo, tik langą vieną
<a931bw> ne
<a931bw> >>
<a931bw> jis langa po lango saugos
<a931bw> kas sekunde
<ReekenX> Bet tai į langą gali ne visos komandos tilpti
<a931bw> poto kai pasirodis
<a931bw> cat top.output
<a931bw> melskis kad sitas sudas estu daug CPU :D
<a931bw> nors, atidarant turi suest nors 2-3%
<a931bw> to uzteks
<ReekenX> Na pamėginsiu, thanks a931bw :)
<ReekenX> Na štai, pasirodė ikona, susbadžiau outputą, einu tyrinėt..
<a931bw> away
<a931bw> ReekenX
<a931bw> radai?
<ReekenX> a931bw:  Ne. Su sort ir uniq pasidariau sąrašus programų ir tikrinau kurios top'e buvo tik iki 4 kartų. Tačiau paleidus visas komandas ranka, nei viena nepasirodė systray...
<a931bw> =[
<a931bw> yra kas is Ignalinos ar prie jos?
<tomask> AÅ¡ netoli, 50 km nuo jos ;)
<tomask> Senai bebuvau Ignalinoj, gražus miestelis.
<tomask> Dar traukinių stotis yra, tai iš viso liuks, pigiai į Vilnių nusigauti galima.
<a931bw> tomask 50km i kuria puse? :)
<tomask> Gal ir daugiau nei 50... Na panašiai, manau. Utena. Nors gal ir Vilnius netaip ir toli nuo Ignalinos iš tikro...
<a931bw> as ~30 km nuo ignalinos givenu
<a931bw> bet kitoi pusei :)
<a931bw> Visaginas
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-24
<Simbav> hi
<Simbav> geros naujienos
<Simbav> http://traders.lt/forums.php?m=posts&q=607&n=last#bottom
<Simbav> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/linuxmint.com/stable/11/
<Simbav> pirmas linkas per klaida
<Simbav> :)
<Simbav> vienas raso the final is out
<Simbav> bet pagrindineme puslapija tos naujienos nera
<Simbav> Kaip manot ar galima tiketi
<Simbav> ???
<donatas_ss> Kažkaip sunku patikėti, visgi turėti oficialiai pranešti
<Simbav> Uzklausiau facebook... Bet jau siunciu manau, geras turetu buti. Kitaip netalpintu
<Simbav> instrukcija patalpinta siandiena, iso pries dvi dienas
<donatas_ss> Kažkas ne taip manau, jau per 2 dienas tikrai gi turėjo būti per oficialiai pranešta, pagal mane tai ta pati RC bus
<Simbav> http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/linuxmint.com/testing/
<Simbav> nu tikiuos kad tu klisti
<Simbav> :D
<Simbav> seip buvo sneketa kad iki men galo
<Simbav> jau 20dienu praejo nuo rc isleidimo
<zatan> sitas linux mintas su gnome3 iseina?
<donatas_ss> Ne, nebus jame gnome3
<Simbav> Aciu dievui, kad ne gnome3
<donatas_ss> Ko jūs to gnome3 baidotės :D
<donatas_ss> Įpratau su juo dirbti, tai net nenoriu grįžti į senąjį nė už ką :)
<Simbav> Neee tik ne tai :D
<Simbav> nesusipratimas man ten
<Simbav> seip linux mint naudoja Gnome 2.32,
<Simbav> cia biski daugiau
<Simbav> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_katya_whatsnew.php
<donatas_ss> Iš pradžių buvo žadama, kad naudos gnome3, bet čia neperseniausiai persigalvojo mint'as
<donatas_ss> O šiaip kitos jau pagal nutylėjimą naudoja: fedora15
<donatas_ss> Ją artimiausiu metu jaučiu mesiuos į kompą, kai tik opensuse 11.4 kas nors nutiks :D
<donatas_ss> Beje gnomas pats planuoja kurti savo distribuciją
<Simbav> As linux mint jau senai naudoju, ir nezudu nukripti.
<Simbav> ubntus irgi pabego nuo gnome?
<donatas_ss> Man nelabai patiko mint'as, draugas ilgą laiko naudojosi, kol atsirado neišsprendžiamos problemos su mezon modemu SWU-3200a, tai tik dėl to suknisto modemo jam reikėjo rašytis vėl windows sistemą, po ilgų metų pertraukos
<donatas_ss> Na kad ne, 11.10 žada kad bus remta gnome3, ateities planai lyg ir unity jungti su gnome3
<donatas_ss> trumpam atsijungia, reikia restart kompui, update susimečiau kažkokius
<donatas_s> grįžau
<Simbav> 30sek butinais.. Letokai :D
<Simbav> joke
<donatas_s> Šiaip susikas lėtai iš tiesų bootinasi
<donatas_s> Bet dar kol susijungiau visus xchat, empathia, skype, opera kurios pas mane pastoviai veikia :D
<Simbav> man mintas virs min kraunasi :( Bet as niekad neisjungiu pc. Laikau suspend, tai nesuku plauciu.
<vyrishkis> sveiki
<Simbav> Sveikas
<donatas_s> Sveiks
<vyrishkis> matau apie minta kalbat
<vyrishkis> :)
<Simbav> :)
<vyrishkis> teko man i ji migruoti
<vyvea> Mint tikriausiai persigalvojo kad galetu zmones prisivilioti is Ubuntu
<donatas_s> Negi ir tu dėl Gnome3? :D
<vyrishkis> tai o del ko gi
<vyrishkis> :)
<vyrishkis> ash del to ir perejau i ji
<vyvea> As naudoju Ubuntu 10.04 ir dar kokius metus nezadu lysti i GNOME3 ar koki ten Unity
<Simbav> man kakio spalva nepatinka todel pasirinkau mint :D
<donatas_s> :D O aš jau senai džiaugiuosi gnome3 ir nežadu grįžt atgal :D
<vyrishkis> man gnome 3 patiko pazaisti
<vyrishkis> bet pastoviam naudojimui
<vyrishkis> daug darbo kol pasiversiu sau patogia aplinka
<Simbav> Gal turit ideju kaip sinhronizuoti nuotraukas su isoriniu kietu disku?? Dabar reikia persikelti ir nenoriu kad dubliuotus
<donatas_s> Nežinau, man iš esmės jis standartiškai įrašius labai tenkina poreikius. Vat tik trūko to orų prognozės, tai vakar radau extensioną, tai dabar dar geriau prognozes rodo, nes seniau ubuntu buves sppletas
<vyvea> gal
<vyvea> oj
<vyvea> o tai GNOME3 docky negalima persikelti kitur?
<vyvea> tarkim i apacia
<donatas_s> Ne
<vyvea> tai is viso! kokia cia laisve????? :)))
<donatas_s> Žinai, kai būna per daug laisvės kas nutinka :D
<donatas_s> gnome3 įdėja iš vis, viską apimti į vieną bloką, o ne taip kaip kde ar panašių, kad susideda iš smulkių atskirų dalių
<ReekenX> donatas_s: Atsargiai tu čia su varymais ant KDE :D
<donatas_s> Tame ir esmė, kai viskas bus viename bloke (visa distribucija gnome OS), manau viskas veiks užtikrintai, be jokių problemų :)
<donatas_s> :D
<donatas_s> Ant kde nieko daug pasakyti negaliu, su ja pavyko išsedėti gal tik parą, nepatogi ji man pasirodė ir daugiau niekad nenaudojau :D
<donatas_s> Kas mėgstat nesveikus bajerius, galiu rekomenduoti puslapiuką, kur 2 kambariokai viens kitam daro prikolus, vėliau skaitytojai išrenka laimėtoją, bei "baudą" pralaimėtojui. Tai kas savaite būna iš ko nesveikai pažvengti:
<donatas_s> http://jackassvsdumbass.com/wp/
<vyvea> <donatas_ss> Beje gnomas pats planuoja kurti savo distribuciją
<vyvea> kur cia rase?
<donatas_s> http://adnan.quaium.com/blog/2035
<donatas_s> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gnome-to-drop-support-for-bsd-solaris-unix/
<donatas_s> Buvo kažkur išsamus straipsniukas apie tai, bet dabar nerasiu taip staigiai
<vyvea> Aciu, bet idomus butu ju zingsnis :)
<Simbav> ok iki meginsiu pusti 11 katia
<donatas_s> Na gerai einu mokintis toliau, ryt visdėl ekologinės genetikos egzaminas :D
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-25
<mrp> laba dienĄ
<donatas_s> Labas
<sirex> http://www.ubuntu.lt/node/605
<donatas_s> užpyldyta
<Netas3k> Sveikas S
<Netas3k> Sveikas sirex bei JackLeo
<ReekenX> Netas3k: O su manim jau nesisveikini? Įsižeidžiau :D
<Netas3k> sorry labas ReekenX :D
<ReekenX> Netas3k: atsimeni dėl tos programos kai kažkada sakiau?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-26
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
<ReekenX> Netas3k: Labas
<Netas3k> sveikas a931bw :)
<a931bw> hi
<a931bw> gentoo pastatei? :)
<vyrishkis> sveiki kam idomu linux mintas 11 jau ishleistas
<a931bw> yep
<a931bw> Debian > Ubuntu > Mint :)
<vyrishkis> Zinau
<vyrishkis> :)
<a931bw> http://pastebin.com/VNga8DZu
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-27
<Brs^> sveiki, esat kas nrs ?
<Brs^> ce man vienam skype nebeveikia  ?
<zatan> sveikas, tau vienam
<Simbav> Hi, Gal kas naudoja thunder bird? Ir gali pasakyti kaip pasidaryti, kad dirbtu in tray mode. Gavus laiska pasikeistu icona su laisku. Meginau kelius variantus, bet neveikia kaip turetu... Seniau naudojau clawsmail, bet jis html labai ilgai kraudavo. Bet eidavo sumazinti i tray icona ir gavus laiska ji pasikeisdavo...
<sirex> Simbav, įsidiek FireTray exstensioną.
<Simbav> ok dekui meginu
<Simbav> Puikiai veikia, dekui ;)
<Simbav> sirex gal zinai kaip padaryti kad pasileistu iskarto minimaize mode in tray. Nustaciau plugine, kad "start the program minimized" . Bet visitek neveikia :(
<sirex> Nežinau.
<Simbav> bugas
<Simbav> http://code.google.com/p/firetray/issues/detail?id=30
<Simbav> bet yra nauja versija 3v
<Simbav> sako veikia
<Simbav> http://code.google.com/p/firetray/wiki/firetray030svn117
<Simbav> Tikrai veikia :)
<mrp> hello :)
<anonymous000011> Hello All
<anonymous000011> Online ?
<anonymous000011> Kasnors yra Online?
<anonymous000011> Kuku
<anonymous000011> kasnors kalbes? :D
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-28
<a931bw> sveiki
<a931bw> Barca ar Man UTD? :D
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-29
<Aivaras>  /join #arduino
<Simbav> hi, chebra padekit isproto baigiu iseiti :(((( Ka naudojat nuotraukom organizuoti??
<Simbav> gthump linux minte pagal nutilejima. Turiu 6 metu arhiva nuotraukas, video. Padarau kad sumestu is isorinio hdd. Sumeta nuotraukas pagal dienas ir metus. O video i viena kataloga :(
<Simbav> kodel video nesumeta pagal metus ir dienas. Nors paspaudus ant video info rodo  diena ir metus
<Simbav> hotwell ismeginau, viskas butu gerai bet neduoda modifikuoti kietame diske pakeitimu
<Simbav> gal turi kas ideju. kaip atsatiti, taip kaip buvo po tokios komandos
<Simbav> echo "options psmouse proto=imps"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
